# Hi I need how to tame my dog.



## jamison (Nov 5, 2013)

*I have an amazing dog (actually his my sister dog) a White Labrador, 3 years old.
We are really busy and we don't have the time and the patience to take the dog out few time in day. He is very strong, smart, not tamed and with too much energy.
We have found a good solution for him we let him goes out unleash by himself, without any oversight from 6 pm till he barks to let him in. (range 10 pm). 
he really friendly and people love him, so he takes out all his energy while he roams and then he sleeps till the noon, no barking no yeling everyone happey.

But lately he hasn't come back at 10 pm, actually he hasn't back at all, so at 12 or 1 am, I went out to look after him by the car, and I found him very far away lying very exhausted in a random locations, everyday in different location.*

*I don't know what to do, I am spending time and gas to search of him, I really worry about him and if the Municipal Commissioner catch him (In the morning) we will fine.
MY question is:
What I supposed to do ??? How can I teach him to back ? 
To take him out with a leash it's not a good idea because he is not gentle at all, and he don't releas energy so he isn't getting triered.

Thanks for all the readers and the helpers*


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Letting a dog free roam is a bad idea. He could easily be hit by cars or shot or mauled by another dog or hurt by dumb teenagers or or or...

If you do not have time to train, exercise, or "tame" this dog, he would be better off in a different home. Dogs require a lot of work and you said you don't have the time.


----------



## jamison (Nov 5, 2013)

I am living in a tiny city kind of a rural area, not many cars, he unleash at time that teenagers not often out, but still this is not the answer that I have looked for...
and I still love him and don't want to let him go.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

jamison said:


> I am living in a tiny city kind of a rural area, not many cars, he unleash at time that teenagers not often out, but still this is not the answer that I have looked for...
> and I still love him and don't want to let him go.


It's not the answer you are looking for? You said you haven't any time or the will to train him.  Poor bud. Training a dog to come when called or to "go home" takes a lot of training. If you can't do that (or don't have the time) it's best to just rehome him.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

If you don't want to give him up but want the problems fixed then you'll have to invest time into training him. There's just no way around it. Training dogs takes work, time, and patience. There's no quick fix thing you can do and just have him change his behaviour all of a sudden.

If he doesn't walk well on leash, you need to take the time to teach him. If he's always full of energy then you need to take the time to take him out and play with him and burn off some of that energy.

I agree that letting him roam is unsafe and not a solution. He could easily injure himself and die because no one knows where he is, or eat something poisonous, not to mention the other risks already stated.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

jamison said:


> I am living in a tiny city kind of a rural area, not many cars, he unleash at time that teenagers not often out, but still this is not the answer that I have looked for...
> and I still love him and don't want to let him go.


 Rural areas still have cars that run at night and usually around that time bad things happen (12-1am)...please don't let the dog go unleashed so many bad things can happen to him and of course teenagers are out at 12-1am they sneak out they do stupid things it's what teenagers do....they can be so thoughtless and do stupid things. they've used paint ball guns to shoot at dogs, what if they decide to do that to your dog? It's possible. or maybe they do something else....it's dangerous


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Get a fence?

If you really don't want to train him, you're risking him getting killed in any number of ways. At least get a fence if you're going to leave him outside on his own.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I appologize in advance for being blunt....but why bother having a dog if you don't want to spend any time with it and would rather just send it outside on its own every day? I agree with at least fencing in your yard. It's extrememly dangerous to let your dog run around for hours a day totally unsupervised. Wild animals, mean people who get tired of seeing him on their property, cars, and other environmental dangers are very present and your dog is going to get hurt or worse one day.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with Kayla_Nicole. And I'm sorry if I'm sounding blunt too, but it sounds like you just wanted to have a dog because they're everyone's best friend. If you cared for your do you wouldn't allow him to roam the streets at night. Someone could steal him, he could be hit by a car, a wild animal could decide to take him out, he could be shot, teenagers that are idiots could do something harmful to him, etc. The bad possibilities are endless! 

This dog doesn't know time. It doesn't know when to come back, you have to teach him this. You have to teach your dog the "come" command or come to a bell, whistle, etc. You have to invest in training and if you don't have the time or patience, then sadly you'll have to give your Lab up. Quite frankly, I think your dog deserves better unless you get your act together. 

Sorry again if I'm being blunt, I don't mean to be mean towards you. But this is an animal that depends on you to give him the best. Dogs deserve it and if you can't do it, than you're going to have to make two decisions. 1) Step up and get your dog training or 2) give your dog away.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Walk your dog or get rid of him.

Then proceed to write a 'how to effectively be a lazy and irresponsible dog owner' manual.


----------



## London's owner (Sep 7, 2013)

You may not want to get rid of him, but keeping him is EXTREMELY selfish of you. You freely admit you do not have the time nor the patience to train him or deal with his high energy level. Guess what? That's all part of being a dog owner. If you can't deal with the dog, re-home him. Dogs running loose are soon either dead or injured.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Walk your dog or get rid of him.
> 
> Then proceed to write a 'how to effectively be a lazy and irresponsible dog owner' manual.


This made me spit my Thai food out. Lol moment right there.


----------



## smk5495 (May 10, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Walk your dog or get rid of him.
> 
> Then proceed to write a 'how to effectively be a lazy and irresponsible dog owner' manual.


Hahahaha, this.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I live out in the middle of no where on 70 acres well away from any road and I still have a fence around my yard, when I build my funds up, I plan to erect a taller sturdier fence in place of the current one.

If you want your dog to go out safely into the yard, then build a fence for him.


----------

